# Which city, region or country were you surprised to like



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Which city, region or country were you surprised to like after visiting? Give any details you would like. What did you like about it that made you change your mind significantly enough?

For me NYC and Berlin come to mind. As a country I would have to say Germany.

The only reason I visited NYC for the first time some years ago was because it was a condition my friend gave me in exchange for making him include Montreal in our vacation. Boston was the other city in the list. Both Montreal and Boston interested me a lot for their history. I also liked the French heritage of Montreal. However, I associated NYC with filth, crime and only unattractive skyscrapers and architecture. Instead, I found the architecture of NYC very inspiring and grandiose. I also found it a very safe city for it's very big size and the people among the nicest in the world. I've returned many times afterwards and now prefer it over Montreal.

As for Berlin, I went there because my travel buddies wanted to go there. I really liked its architecture, distinct neighborhoods (as is the case in NYC) and young scene and vibrancy, its great public transit, and its wide streets. I also began taking on a big interest for other German cities and architecture styles common to Germany.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Budapest and Istanbul


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

In england i was surprised to like Sheffield. I just assumed it was gonna be a 'rough northern town'. but its actuary really nice!


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

I was surprised to like northern New Jersey


----------



## sarflonlad (May 13, 2005)

Moscow! And Russia in general. Much warmer than my western commie propaganda ever let on.

Also love Berlin. Such a great city that I thought would be a depressing drib east Germany town with a facade around it's status as the seat of power in Germany itself.


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

Berlin is weirdly big though isnt it. Its really spread out and is still rebuilding really. I did like it though i've gotta say.

I'd say germany as a country. It far exceeded my expectations when i visited for the first time in 2006 for the world cup.

For a city in particular... Zaragoza in Spain. Great city that i had no expectations of at all! I expected it to be like a run of the mill middle of nowhere English city. It wasnt.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Croatia. I only visisted Zagreb for a few days in march (not the best season) but I was indeed pleasantly surprised.

My only other experience in eastern/central Europe before had been a school trip to Prague, which as far as the city got, didn't turn out that great, it was beautiful but the people were cold, everywhere seemed like a tourist trap and so on. It was however the only thing I could compare my trip to Zagreb to. And it turned out Zagreb was anything BUT a tourist trap and a cold place. Now I'm sure, with such a tourist industry that the croatian coast must be something different.... but as far as the capital goes it was great.

Too bad I didn't stay longer and have the time to explore what the people and country/city really were about.


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

eklips said:


> Croatia. I only visisted Zagreb for a few days in march (not the best season) but I was indeed pleasantly surprised.
> 
> My only other experience in eastern/central Europe before had been a school trip to Prague, which as far as the city got, didn't turn out that great, it was beautiful but the people were cold, everywhere seemed like a tourist trap and so on. It was however the only thing I could compare my trip to Zagreb to. And it turned out Zagreb was anything BUT a tourist trap and a cold place. Now I'm sure, with such a tourist industry that the croatian coast must be something different.... but as far as the capital goes it was great.
> 
> Too bad I didn't stay longer and have the time to explore what the people and country/city really were about.


Thanks! :cheers: You're always welcome here


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

Barbados!!!! i tought it was just another little island and it is but it's so cool and amazing, a little england but with flavor!!!...lol..


----------



## Turko (Feb 20, 2005)

I went to Paris for the first time a few days ago. I had no expectations.
I absolutely loved the place, plus it's only 2 hours on the train which was fun.

Can't wait to go back, the women are great also


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

There are many places around the world that surprised me and I liked very much, but I'll just mention one.

I once read a short article about San Sebastian/Donostia of the Basque Country in Spain and it was rather flattering, however I never saw any pictures or ever intended to go out of my way to visit. One day after meeting some fellow travelers in Spain whose company I rather enjoyed, I spontaneously decided to accompany them to San Sebastian, as they were heading that way. When I got there I was simply blown away. One of the most beautifully situated, architecturally elegant, character-filled cities I have ever visited, a belle-epoque masterpiece, almost like a petite Paris by the sea (architecturally that is). As well as the whole ambience of the city, I really enjoyed the nightlife, beginning with the obligatory pintxos bar hopping. All the locals and visitors to the city I met were really warm, jovial and fun. My kinda town. Although I must add that I enjoyed most of the places I went to in Spain. Anyway, great memories, hope to return one of these days!!


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

You know what, I nearly said San Sebastian. Its a great place.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Southern Wales, thought it would be well boring. But it wasn't! :happy:


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

dubart said:


> I was surprised to like northern New Jersey


That's a good one!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I liked Belgium allot. Found Brussel an amazing city. 

Second positive surprise was Barcelona downtown. Impressive architecture. The suburbs,on the other hand, were a big negative surprise. Looked like developing country.

Other positive surprises:
New York
San Diego
Sydney
Gold Coast 

negative suprises:
Miami (WTF)
Durban (SA)


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I like Morocco specially the cities of Casablanca, Marakesh and Tangier and also Lebanon,Turkey and Israel. Other countries I like more are Brazil, Argentina and Colombia.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, the whole world. But specially, Norway! :cheers:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

London impressed me the most. When I went to visit it I already knew I was gonna like it, but I was VERY surprised with the city, it's REALLY nice, beautiful and cool! London is THE place to visit.

I also was pretty impressed with Helsinki and Madrid, those were 2 nice surprises I came accross.

Edit: Los Angeles too! The favorite city for bashing in this board is one of my fav cities in the continent.  I really didn't think I was gonna like it so much.


----------

